# How long can implantation bleed last? Ist IVF cycle



## kimmi (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi
I wonder if anyone can help.  Sorry if TMI, but had my transfer last monday 30/1/06, then on sunday lunchtime started spotting, just brown blood when wiping after using the loo.  As the day went on it was red blood, but nothing in knickers, only when using the loo.  I rang my clinic yesterday and they just said it was too early to tell either way if its worked or not, to carry on with the pessaries (cyclogest) and do the test as planned next monday 13/2/06.  I'm still getting bleeding, last night I thought it had just about stopped, but I'm still getting some red blood now, and it is marking the panty liners.  

I know everyone is different but as this is my first cycle, I don't know what to expect, if its implantation how long does it last, should I expect it to have finished now?  

Thanks in advance for any replies, 
love Kimmi


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hi kimmi implantation bleed ive heard can last a couple of days but its not really blood its more of a pinky brown discharge hope this helps good luck with testing katie


----------



## kimmi (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi Katie
thanks for your reply.  Bleeding is a lot worse now, guess its not good news and its such a long time till I test, don't know how I'm going to cope really.

love Kimmi


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Kimmi, I also started bleeding about 8 days after transfer, and I still am 12 days later..Red/dark red/brown/pink.. all colours of blood you can imagine. It's now mostly in the morning, with some spotting throughout the day. I still don't know what it is, but I'm thinking it's due to me injecting heparin each day. Are you taking aspirin? If you use blood thinning agents, they say it can be from the lining of your womb where the vessels are really thin, and it's hard to stop it without taking clotting agents.
In spite of 12 days of bleeding, I'm still BFP. Not getting any help or insight from my clinic though.
I hope it eases for you soon, as it sounds too early to be AF..

Hugs
Linda
xxx


----------



## kimmi (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks Linda
I so hope you're right.  Off to bed now, cyclogest will have to go in the "back door" tonight, not looking forward to that!

love Kimmi


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

Kimmi, I find it easier in the backdoor.. less messy...LOL The only problem with it, is the constipation that follows...UGH! 
I'm off to bed as well.. 

xxxxx


----------



## kimmi (Aug 7, 2002)

Hi Linda
well, it looks like its all over for me, the bleeding has got a lot heavier today.  The clinic said the chances of it  having worked are very slim.  Can't believe that the bleeding started so early, thought the cyclogest stopped it?  Well, maybe we'll have better luck next time, if I can face going through all this again, at the moment, I don't think so though.

Will test at weekend, but I'm pretty sure it will be a BFN.
Hope you are oK
love Kimmi


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

(((((((((((((((((((((Kimmi))))))))))))))))))))))

My bleeding was really heavy for several days.. Bu there was no clots whatsoever..

Love,
Linda
xxxxx


----------



## katielee (Nov 3, 2005)

hi kimmi i hope you are ok but dont give up till you know for sure dont want to give you false hope but my mum bled all the way through here pregnancy with my sister and everything turned out to be fine be nice to think this is the case for you  katie x


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi kimmi, just read your messages, feel for you hun, fingers crossed for you. i would cross everything else but day 11 so you know how it is!!! give your man a hug and have a  rest, thinking of you
love rosina xxx


----------



## Jubee (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi
I started bleeding on day 8 of 2ww am now on day 9. It's like a normal period, no clots but just assumed it's over and was going to stop taking my cyclogest. Is this not necessarily the case and could I be pregnant? Very confused now. Still think it's over really. Is it worth doing pregnancy test.
Julia


----------



## Jubee (Feb 9, 2006)

Have spoken to my nurse now and she said the same not to stop taking the cyclogest and not wanting to raze my hopes but it could still be ok so to carry on as normal until test.
Do you know if stopping taking the cyclogest was direct cause of m/c and how heavy was your period. I also have slightly periody stomach. Oh I don't know just have to wait and see.
Thanks for advice obviously absolutely right.
Julia


----------



## Jubee (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for advice. Funnily enough feel quite calm and not as unhappy as I thought I might, it's almost as if the pressure has been released, so if it works now will be very happy. Lots more bleeding though and feeling very tired. Never mind you give me hope as it has worked for you in the end and I do have some frozen embies so hopefully it wont be so stressful next time. Good luck with everything.
Julia


----------

